# Boiled eggs



## QuestionGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been eating regular morning scrambled eggwhites for years now and i want to change it up...I have been boiling them lately and throwing away the yolks later...any difference in the nutritional value when boiled I assume not but just making sure that the protein doesnt vanish during boiling.....


----------



## Marat (Nov 17, 2009)

No difference in the nutritional value.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2009)

Send the yolks to me.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nope, it's fine.  I sometimes do that the night before and bring them with me to work.

Why only the egg whites though?  The yolks are damn delicious and good for you.


----------



## VILBAUGH (Nov 17, 2009)

why on earth would you throw away the yolks?


----------



## Marat (Nov 17, 2009)

Perhaps he prefers to get his dietary fat from other sources?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 18, 2009)

ok guys.......I DONT eat the yolks because I need about 50g of protein from egg whites which is about 10-12 eggs...now please explain how eating 10 whole eggs (yolks) can possibly be any good for what we are doing...I get my fat from 2 yolks a day, plenty of fish oil and a serving of peanut butter...works just fine for me.


----------



## VILBAUGH (Nov 18, 2009)

just seems like a waste...almost as much protein in the yolk as the white. Omega 3 eggs have a 1/2gram of omega 3 per yolk. I have decreased carbs and added yolks...lovin it...


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 18, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> ok guys.......I DONT eat the yolks because I need about 50g of protein from egg whites which is about 10-12 eggs...now please explain how eating 10 whole eggs (yolks) can possibly be any good for what we are doing...I get my fat from 2 yolks a day, plenty of fish oil and a serving of peanut butter...works just fine for me.



That's cool, I do a similar thing.  I eat 4 whole eggs per day and 16 egg whites so I can appreciate that.  I thought you were only eating whites period.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2009)

I go through eggs like its going out of style.  I too throw out a shitload of yolks when making scrambled eggs.

However..

Believe or not, I tried egg beaters for the first time not too long ago and they taste fucking awesome.  They must put some other shit in there to make it taste like full eggs, but I like it better, even though its made FROM eggs.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2009)

One time I cooked up a all of one of those mini egg beater cartons...I could not eat them since. They tasted funky to me and their yellow color was very strange. 

I like to use just regular egg whites in the cartons, nothing added.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 18, 2009)

fufu said:


> One time I cooked up a all of one of those mini egg beater cartons...I could not eat them since. They tasted funky to me and their yellow color was very strange.
> 
> I like to use just regular egg whites in the cartons, nothing added.



I just crack my eggs and throw out the yolks.  Purely from a cost standpoint, the eggs whites in the cartons cost literally 200-300% more than their whole egg equivalents (in the quantities I buy them in at least).  When you're eating 16 egg whites a day, that money adds up FAST.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Nov 19, 2009)

Man, you guys must take out loans to afford the eggs. I a mean organic omega 3 eggs are not cheap and to eat a dozen or more a day can get pretty costly.

Dave


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 19, 2009)

SouthsideCigar said:


> Man, you guys must take out loans to afford the eggs. I a mean organic omega 3 eggs are not cheap and to eat a dozen or more a day can get pretty costly.
> 
> Dave



Not really.  Most of the omega 3 is concentrated in the yolks - there's not a huge difference in the whites.

With that in mind, I buy my eggs that I use for whites in the giant 7.5 dozen packs from Costco for about 8-9$.  It comes out to just over 1$ per dozen whereas the carton egg whites come out to around 2-3$ per dozen.  The only "expensive" eggs I buy are the omega 3 ones that I use when I eat whole eggs.


----------



## VILBAUGH (Nov 19, 2009)

I eat two dozen whole eggs per week. never thrown out the yolks, they are the best part. 

Do you think a highly active athlete could have cholesteral issues on 2 dozen yolks a week?


----------



## Rucker (Nov 22, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> ok guys.......I DONT eat the yolks because I need about 50g of protein from egg whites which is about 10-12 eggs...now please explain how eating 10 whole eggs (yolks) can possibly be any good for what we are doing...I get my fat from 2 yolks a day, plenty of fish oil and a serving of peanut butter...works just fine for me.



Yolks help build muscle


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

Rucker said:


> Yolks help build muscle





Well, thats is elementary basics man...yolks don't really do shit, its protein that helps build muscle along wiht propert training and rest, but i can think of many other things that are better for "building muscle" then yolks....


----------



## Built (Nov 23, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> ok guys.......I DONT eat the yolks because I need about 50g of protein from egg whites which is about 10-12 eggs...now please explain how eating 10 whole eggs (yolks) can possibly be any good for what we are doing...I get my fat from 2 yolks a day, plenty of fish oil and a serving of peanut butter...works just fine for me.





Rucker said:


> Yolks help build muscle





QuestionGuy said:


> Well, thats is elementary basics man...yolks don't really do shit, its protein that helps build muscle along wiht propert training and rest, but i can think of many other things that are better for "building muscle" then yolks....




Really? 

First of all, the yolks are where all that lovely, healthy fat is - as well as most of the micronutrients. Furthermore, the yolk has just under half the protein in a whole egg. 

(From the USDA nutrient database http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/)
1 large egg: 6.3g protein
white: 3.6g protein
yolk: 2.7g protein

Good AA profile in the yolks: http://journals.cambridge.org/downl...67a.pdf&code=09e48d344810f872c3e652438a6bb5dd

And a key point for dieters: egg white does not stimulate much satiety in humans: http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/134/11/3011.pdf. CCK and other satiety-peptides are not much elevated by the consumption of egg white when compared with other proteins, such as whey.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 23, 2009)

I buy eggs by the 5 dozen(costco here also sells them by the 15 dozen, but thats too much) and also pick up these egg whites
Better'n Eggs: Sweet Potato Brûlée Recipe
I go through roughly 5 dozen eggs and 2 cartons of egg whites a month(kids and wife too, not just me).

Egg whites are roughly 4.00 for 1 liter(not sure the actual size).  I dont like wasting food, even if it means paying an extra buck.


----------



## T_man (Nov 23, 2009)

i'm eatin 4 whole eggs and 2 egg whites atm, and they're delicious! scrambled fried in olive oil with onions, peppers, garlic, ginger, chilli and tandoori masala powder accompanied by 3 slices of whole wheat seeded bread mmmmmm


----------



## Rucker (Nov 24, 2009)

Built said:


> Really?
> 
> First of all, the yolks are where all that lovely, healthy fat is - as well as most of the micronutrients. Furthermore, the yolk has just under half the protein in a whole egg.



 Exactly


----------



## peptides (Jan 5, 2010)

Eggs are high in cholesterol. if you want high in protein, try to eat chicken, breast part. High in protein somehow.


----------



## nightwalkerone (Jan 7, 2010)

hey i know this might be a stupid question, but what is the difference between say fried eggs and raw eggs. everyone in this thread keeps saying 'i eat x amount of eggs' but what are you guys doing to them?
is the only difference between fried eggs and raw eggs what you cook them in?


----------



## T_man (Jan 7, 2010)

nightwalkerone said:


> hey i know this might be a stupid question, but what is the difference between say fried eggs and raw eggs. everyone in this thread keeps saying 'i eat x amount of eggs' but what are you guys doing to them?
> is the only difference between fried eggs and raw eggs what you cook them in?



Raw eggs are kinda like a kinder surprise. You never know when you'll be treated with an extra serving of salmonella or e.coli with raw eggs 

But yea the difference is what you cook them in or with afaik.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 7, 2010)

nightwalkerone said:


> hey i know this might be a stupid question, but what is the difference between say fried eggs and raw eggs. everyone in this thread keeps saying 'i eat x amount of eggs' but what are you guys doing to them?
> is the only difference between fried eggs and raw eggs what you cook them in?



Im assuming you mean nutritionally.  There really is no difference.  Some sort of fat is needed to fry unless you have a high end teflon coated pan.  mmm, fried eggs are the best.


----------



## Cindy007 (Jan 13, 2010)

Freeze those yolks! They might not be as tasty when you thaw them, but they can be used in numerous recipies in the future.


----------



## dvldog4c (Jan 14, 2010)

peptides said:


> Eggs are high in cholesterol. if you want high in protein, try to eat chicken, breast part. High in protein somehow.



food-facts.suite101.com/article.cfm/eggs_high_cholesterol_levels_and_heart_disease

It seems that the dietary cholesterol of foods is insignificant compared to the amount of saturated fat you consume. Furthermore, HDL (good) cholesterol counteracts the effects of LDL (bad) cholesterol, meaning total cholesterol intake is not necessarily going to cause build up in your arteries. 

I suppose like most things, cholesterol has been blown out of proportion by pharmaceuticals looking to make a profit by scaring people with things they don't understand well. 

That said, egg yolks are still very high in saturated fat and your intake of them should be limited. The kind of fat you want to eat is mono and poly unsaturated fats. 

nutritiondata.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/111/2


----------



## Skib (Jan 15, 2010)

I just can't fathom how anybody could throw away such quality food... what a waste...


----------



## NateJohnson3 (Jan 16, 2010)

hey I have a question..after reading some of these threads i have increased my "egg intake" and it seems like the more i eat...the more i start to not like eggs so much..what is something healthy i can put on them to make them taste better?


----------



## dvldog4c (Jan 16, 2010)

Are you eating hard boiled or scrambling them? Im like you in that I can't eat too many scrambled eggs, but I love hard boiled eggs. 

For scrambled eggs, I've found that adding a mix of veggies (celery, onion, red pepper, and black pepper seasoning) is a good way to add some flavor. As far as boiled eggs does, not really sure as I've never tried anything.


----------



## NateJohnson3 (Jan 19, 2010)

i have to eat them over easy.. i live on base and eat at the chow hall so the only way to eat real eggs is that way. id rather them scrambled, but then it would have to be liquid egg bullshit


----------



## peptides (Jan 26, 2010)

*peptides*

Don't throw away the yolks and don't waste it! It's very nutritious and delicious as well. If you do not like the yolks, then try to make a recipe that can use the yolks to avoid wasting of food.


----------



## Scout8847 (Jan 29, 2010)

Put them on top of a salad..


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 29, 2010)

Damn. Two whole pages about boiled eggs....who would'a thunk it?


----------

